# Mueller Indictments.....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ ... id=DELLDHP



> The grand jury charges that some of those suspects interacted with Americans associated with the Trump campaign, but those Trump associates did not realize they were being manipulated. Some of the Russians posed as U.S. persons and, without revealing their Russian identities, "communicated with unwitting individuals associated with the Trump campaign and with other political activists to seek to coordinate political activities," the indictment said. [/
> 
> 
> > So hopefully they will conclude this investigation and stop wasting tax payer money. It shows that Russia did interfere with the election. But the Trump people were duped and didn't know they were dealing with Russians.
> ...


Shows that before Sept 2016 it was more of Republican bashing then after September they moved more towards Hillary. So again both Parties were being influenced not just one.

Again shows that they interfered with everyone. With out each Canidate knowing. So again can they wrap up the probe and save us tax payers money.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

We effectively have a 1 Party System.

Both are Pro War, Pro Spend, Pro Amnesty, Pro Israel, Pro Bailout, Pro Federal Reserve.

The system is broken and swamp needs drained.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree TK! But the swamp just keeps getting deeper and deeper and more smelly and.......... and ever time something bad happens to,reflect on one party or another, the stalwarts just turn a blind eye, circle the wagons to protect the guilty, fill themselves full of more denial (wait till you see the responses to these indictments that will be certainly coming) believe what they want to believe, etc. No hope, TK! 
Again, sorry to sound so negative but all party stalwarts are so narrow minded and tunnel visioned thay absolutely can't see what's happening! No one will ever admit screwing up, making mistakes, or being manipulated by big business, other governments, organizations or well paid lobbyists from all the above! Read the continual all or none divisive posts throughout the internet on every website and should-be-unbiased-Newservices! 
Drain the swamp and make America smell better again?? You are joking!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH... On the Lobbyists and the Swamp.....

I was at a continuing education course the other day. Where a state representative was teaching. He made many comments on Lobbyists. His one comment me made is that there is a cure for Diabeties out there right now. But Big Pharma, Hospitals, and Insurance Companys don't want to release it yet. Just think of the billions of $$$ the medical community and insurance companies would lose. Medications, Testing Strips, Testing Monitors, Blood Work that needed to be done, Testing of Blood work, Doctor Visits, Check ups/follow ups, etc. All of that stuff insurance companies can charge a premium for because it is the risk spread out. So if the stats show 1 in 5 people will become diabetic.... they can charge for that because the stats show it. It is just sad.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Chuck Smith said:


> HH... On the Lobbyists and the Swamp.....
> 
> I was at a continuing education course the other day. Where a state representative was teaching. He made many comments on Lobbyists. His one comment me made is that there is a cure for Diabeties out there right now. But Big Pharma, Hospitals, and Insurance Companys don't want to release it yet. Just think of the billions of $$$ the medical community and insurance companies would lose. Medications, Testing Strips, Testing Monitors, Blood Work that needed to be done, Testing of Blood work, Doctor Visits, Check ups/follow ups, etc. All of that stuff insurance companies can charge a premium for because it is the risk spread out. So if the stats show 1 in 5 people will become diabetic.... they can charge for that because the stats show it. It is just sad.


Cancer too, Chuck.
I wouldnt have believed it, had I not seen it firsthand.
Long story short. Friend of my dads friend named Gene. Diagnosis was Terminal Pancraetic. No cure. 90 days to live.
Private Fund raiser held. Lots of turnout from friends and business people. Raised 50K.
He went to Mexico for holistic therapy. 
I ran into Gene in a Mexican Restaurant 5 years later, he was doing fine. Did eventually die a few years later, after his old habits-smoking, drinking , eating junk came back to haunt him. His cancer when he returned from Mexico was GONE.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

As a physician, I seriously disbelieve that there is ONE cure for diabetes, cancer, etc. Any more than there are new super improved engines that will send oil companies to the trash heap. You hear all kinds of stuff like this. Let's face it, if there was a magic cure for any of this stuff some capalistic company would grab it in a big hurry, etc.
I'm not defending drug companies, etc. But I question the authenticity of any continuing education thing where any speaker makes the claim that there is this or that that can wipe out or eliminate diabetes. Sounds like you work for some health supplement company of which the internet is full of hundreds of thousands of such claims. I'd love further info on this miracle.
A thing called CBD oil was recommended to me the other day so I bought some and researched it on the internet for information. Wow! There were literally hundreds and hundreds of websites full of information, every single one of 5he selling it, all saying it would cure absolutely everything and every disease known to man or beast. Yep, even selling it for dogs. BTW I'm open minded and using it, hoping it might help me with back problems. But EVERYBODY is selling something and making claims like one I remember well " there are 12,000 published studies that show blah, blah, blah.....hell, I couldn't find even ONE! I kid you not, and I spent almost 2 days looking in tons of websites. Not even ONE! And remember, I'm not saying the stuff us useless, just don't believe the BS you hear and read these days, even from supposedly reputable doctors. There's billions of dollars changing hands here! 
Cancer....first of all it's not just one disease, it's several thousand diseases, some having causative things in common, some many totally different thing. One single cure is IMO preposterous. There's so much no one knows about, lots of spontaneous regressions, one off cases, stuff no one understands. And lots of backyard unproven "cures" some of which might work in some cases but not others. Lots and lots of scams out there, too. Lots of big what I call " pseudo medical scams" unproven stuff that might or might not work but that is marketed on TV, newspapers, etc. And making billions for fly by night companies and supposedly reputable doctors right now. Effective or not? I have no idea, but IMHO there are no magic cures out there for anything. I'd be the first to sign up if I thought there was.

But Govt by lobby and the swamp is something that like a TK says, should be something that should be tackled. John Adams had it right! But how to change it? Yep, we need a third party, something that blends the good stuff from the Rs and Ds with a generous helping of zlibertarian tossed in there! IMHO every party has a few good ideas, though they differ from time to time, but till they stop the narrow minded tunnel visioned nastiness and all get together, it's business as usual.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

From 1776 to 1789, it didn't take John Adams long to think "Holy KEEERRRAAAAAPPPPP! Look what will happen if we keep up this fledgling two party system we are creating! Everything will degenerate into THEM and US and nothing will get done!" 
Smart man! Can we recover his DNA and resurrect him?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Chuck, your post continues to bother me. You said State Representative. I assume this is some elected official? He said that!?! If you wouldn't mind, I'd appreciate it if you could send me his name so I could try to,track down is source of info for,such a statement. It seems so far out that it's accuracy should be questioned. IF he is correct, there would be a huge undercover news story here, bigger than the Nixon thing. If he is blowing hot air, this,should be checked out too, so innocent people,don't believe this stuff, IF it is a crock! Either way, 8t sho7kd be investigated! I for one am really curious. 
Being retired, I've spent days ch3ching oit stuff gleaned from the 8nterner. Quotes from people who on investigation, don't even exist. The cuts paste stuff is the absolute worst. Almost none of,that stuff is ever true. Statements that were made that don't happen, etc. A few years ago, "allegations"about a student program I was involved in teaching involving a money kickback! Te BCI checked that one out and found it was just a poster making up something on a bash university thread! Should be prose+usted but wasn't, 
So I love to check out,those kinds of,things. Also, if true, I want to expose this cover up and help mankind! Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

This whole Russian influence/collusion/hacking/partisan/ on and on is the biggest joke foisted on the American public by a joke of a government agency representing a joke of a country in the history of our republic.

1. Russians have been involved in our political process for years and years.
2. It is well documented they were involved in 08 and 12 but we heard very, very little about it. In fact we were told by president obama it was not a problem.
3. During the same time period we were publically involved in trying to effect change in the election for the leader in Israel and the Brexit vote in Europe.
4. I am 100% sure that there were thousands of us citizens and illegals doing the same things as the Russians in the last and previous elections.
5. They think we are stupid. They have found nothing of consequence and are trying to throw this out to calm the waters and make it seem like they are worthy of their pathetic existence.
6. In the meantime. While flushing millions down the toilet, they ignore valid, overwhelming evidence of a sociopath announcing loudly and publically he is going to mass murder students in a school.

You really couldn't make this up if you tried. I am so sick and tired of being played for a fool. While the powers that be destroy what was once a great country. It is to the point I don't even want to watch anymore.


----------

